# Diarrhea?



## PitBullMommy

I know that it's really normal to get constipation in the first trimester, but has anyone else had crazy diarrhea? I've had it 4-5 times today, and usually get it 2-3 times during the day....almost since conception. My PNV have stool softners in them..totally don't need that, but I was getting it before I started taking them. I had gallbladder removal surgery in April of this year, so maybe that's why I've got it...?


----------



## PitBullMommy

:cry: No one...really?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think it is perfectly normal. Pregnancy can affect your bowels either by constipation or Diarrhea.
Just make sure you eat plenty of fibre and drink lots so you dont become dehydrated.


----------



## shawl0528

Hi! You are not alone! I had diarrhea for about a week straight! Lately though it has changed and now I am constipated. I talked to my sister who had a baby 4 months ago and she says that she had diarrhea too at the beginning. No worries!!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Yay! thanks y'all...I was getting really worried. I searched around and there was a website that said the BRAT diet was best...gatorade and nothing but bananas, rice, applesauce and toast...does NOT sound appetizing...


----------



## VanWest

I had my gallbladder removed in March, but I dont think it is causeing your diarrhea unless your eatting really fatty foods and it is going right through you so to speak. Watch what your eatting, the reason I say this is since Ive become pregnant, I can not eat certain things without a side effect. Grilled Chicken now gives me diarrhea, and Chinese Food makes me vomitt, so maybe a food yoiu ate before pregnancy was so issue is now one? Id try watching what your eatting, cut one thing at a time and see if that helps? Sorry Im not much help :)


----------



## PitBullMommy

Yea, after my surgery I had to give up all fried and fatty foods, which is a good thing, but some of that stuff is so yummy! :muaha: Pretty much anything I eat now sounds really good, but once it's in front of me makes me want to hurl..and I can't eat much of anything. I had a burger today and couldn't even eat HALF of it..and it wasn't a huge burger...I can usually eat a whole one and fries! It did not make me sick though...woo hoo! Just getting really frustrated cause I'm hungry ALL the time..ALL ALL ALL the time, to the point that I'm really sick feeling, but I'm scared to eat cause I get diarrhea no matter what (mostly) and then I feel nauseaus after I eat every time. Ugh...I'm glad I'm pregnant, I really am...but I don't think I'll be doing it again!


----------



## luckyme225

There were a couple days in a row where I was getting really sick. I just tried to keep up by drinking Gatorade! Hope this passes soon for you.


----------



## Holldoll

My constipation has changed to diarrhea and gas. Someone else told me to stick to the BRAT diet too. I've been eating the apples, but that's about it. I also have been drinks loads of gatorade.


----------



## Mamasita

I am so glad I'm not alone! Everything I eat I get the runs. I am 7 weeks pregnant with my third child. My first one is 7, I lost my second to a miscarriage. I am so scared to try and take anything for this because I don't want to harm my baby.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Me too!!


----------



## Faerie

Hi, I had the runs in week 5 which soon turned to constipation. In the past I've also had it from iron supplements (most people get constipation from iron intake but some get diorreahea), so maybe look at switching your prenatals with a different brand, worked for me.
As long as you don't have a fever or anything you should be fine, just keep up the fluid intake!


----------



## diva4180

I've been alternating between being constipated and having stomach cramps and then just having to GO at that moment, but it's not been diarrhea really. It's annoying!


----------



## scrubgrub

Glad to read all these. I had a bout of it, which I thought was food releated :lol: guess it bothering me still means it's just another symptom. Making me nauseas and not really hungry. I'm only 4weeks. Can't wait to see what the body has in store for week 6.


----------



## classyburd

I find i usually get it if i eat indian food, dosnt even have to be hot indian food.

I can usually stomach a fiery vindaloo with no effects.

So i have to stay clear of that now. Boooo

I also find i am constipated for a few days then i have a 'release' so to speak and am on the loo alot of the day, then back to constipation heheh


----------



## princessttc

:happydance:I have not had anything but loose bowels for my whole pregnancy... But the baby is fine and Id rather have it this way then being constipated lol:happydance:


----------



## littlemansmum

I had it last weekend and was SO worried as my son had a stomach bug that was going round, but then after talking to hubby we wondered if it was cos i was taking PNV eating at least 2 oranges a day, drinking nothing but cordial and eating only wholemeal bread??! Who knows, i think it's fairly normal tbh, but now i am bunged up and wishing not. Oh well x


----------



## peainapod

I'm having the same problem right now ! Its horrible but remember not to eat too much rice, toast or banana as it might leave you badly constipated for days !!! Hope it gets better !


----------



## ohmommy

You are not alone, I have had diarrhea for 100 days, i am about to find out just how pregnant i am on monday but i am pretty sure i already know...i go all day every day and have no viruses to account for it... ALSO my last pregnancy i had diarrhea for 2 weeks, its how i found out i was pregnant... Drink plenty and eat bland, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## EMC0528

I had that in week 5 as well. Didn't last very long though, now I'm the opposite if I don't drink LOADS of water then I can't go at all.


----------



## miracles11

My body can't choose between constipation and diarrhea. It's completely horrible.


----------



## cowgirl21

Definitely not alone. I was really bad. Lost a lot of weight too. I asked my dr and they said Immodium is okay. I used to take Pepto before getting pregnant but now that's a huge no no! It sucks, but make sure you are getting enough fluids.


----------



## Iamblessed

total diarrhea!!!! sorry tmi


----------



## RemyHarlow

I know this is an old conversation, but I was thankful to find it as it helped calm me down that others have had the same experience I'm having now. I just found out I was pregnant but have had severe diarrhea since conception, thought I had a flu bug. But it would alternate every other day from completely fine, to in the bathroom for 2-3 hrs. A fantastic oral rehydration solution that is also easy to stomach (at least I've always found that to be the case) is: One *level* tsp. regular salt (fine milled), Eight *level* tsps. of sugar, One liter of purified water. This works wonders and is cheap and I make ready-made baggies so when this starts up I can just mix and drink. Also, coconut water I've found hydrates faster and better than Gatorade. Hope these will help someone else too!


----------

